# Top Leather Cleaner??



## PHIL1953 (Feb 28, 2010)

Auto Express magazine ,issue 1103 W/E 2nd March tested 12 leather cleaners and the BestBuy was Mer at £7.99 for a 500 ml bottle. It cleaned up an oil stain, chocolate and Biro. As it contains waxes and oils to feed the leather nothing else is required, making it a clear winner.

I'll be picking up a bottle this weekend.

PHIL


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Not sure I'm convinced with a lot of the AE Tests TBH.

I would suggest you get some Gliptone or go for the AG or Zymol Leather Cleaner (both available at Halfords).


----------



## cavinsmither (Feb 25, 2010)

You have to take care of leather seats for years to come with regular cleaning and conditioning. There are so many products are inthe market but among them Wolfgang Leather Care Cleaner is one of the best washer with cheapest rate.Leather care starts with a non-drying leather cleaner that removes impurities. Then follow up with a rich leather conditioner to lock in essential moisture, keeping the leather soft and inviting.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ahaydock said:


> Not sure I'm convinced with a lot of the AE Tests TBH.
> 
> I would suggest you get some Gliptone or go for the AG or Zymol Leather Cleaner (both available at Halfords).


Seconded Gliptone (AKA Liquid Leather) for me


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Pears soap!!!!!!!!!!!  and Liquid Leather conditioner ! 
Tried and tested :lol: :lol: 
Wendy


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

LTT leather kits are very good..


----------



## PHIL1953 (Feb 28, 2010)

I bought some Mer leather cleaner and applied it today with very good results. The fine cracks in the black leather have mostly gone and feel much more supple. Very pleased.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

guys i have bout a leather claner/conditioner, think its meguires buts it all in one bottle. Is that just as good?


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I'm convinced with a lot of the AE Tests TBH.
> ...


Third on this product along with the cleaner...  loving it better than Zaino that I found dulls black leather after 3 days on the seats...


----------



## merlie (Jan 19, 2010)

PHIL1953 said:


> I bought some Mer leather cleaner and applied it today with very good results. The fine cracks in the black leather have mostly gone and feel much more supple. Very pleased.


Seems to have got a seal of approval from Auto Express .. has anybody else used it ? is it any good on scuff marks ?


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Autoglym leather care balm, not a cleaner but a very,very good conditioner


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

I've always been a fan of Gliptone leather cleaner however whether it was because I was using the conditioner too often but I found the leather was actually becoming less shiny each time, almost matt effect! Nobody wants shiny leather but at the same time too matt looked dull IMO


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

MXS said:


> Autoglym leather care balm, not a cleaner but a very,very good conditioner


Have you got the ingredients at all, guv?


----------



## TOGWT (Sep 1, 2010)

LTT or Leather Master's (water-based ) products


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> MXS said:
> 
> 
> > Autoglym leather care balm, not a cleaner but a very,very good conditioner
> ...


Just checked the bottle, no ingredients listed? soaps, natural oils and a polymeric surface proofer - whatever that is.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

MXS said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Have you got the ingredients at all, guv?
> ...


Thanks for checking  I think all Autoglym products I've ever tried have contained petroleum distillates of some form, and I wouldn't have thought they'd be very good for leather, but if it works it works. What does it smell like? I quite like Zymol's Treat but I find it makes the leather slippery until your clothes give it a second buffing and take it off again. Liquid Leather absolutely reeks in my opinion. I've tried 303 Aerospace Protectant too, which of course doesn't smell but does make the leather shinier albeit creaky rather than slippy. How hard can it be to find a leather conditioner that does the job whilst keeping the matte, more grippy finish, and keeping the car smelling like new? :lol:


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

It has a very light fragrance, no 'petrol' like smell, next time you are in Halfrauds pop the top and cop a whiff!


----------



## TOGWT (Sep 1, 2010)

A somewhat long but very enlightening / educational thread on the care of auto leather - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=11


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Liquid Leather absolutely reeks in my opinion.


 :lol: It does smell a bit! but it grows on you! And i've got your old bottle so can't be a batch problem


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

As long as you like it everyone's a winner :lol:


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

~ Providing unbiased advice that Professional and Enthusiast Detailer's Trust ~ 

WTF!


----------

